# Botman è del Newcastle. È fatta.



## admin (24 Giugno 2022)

Sky. Botman è un nuovo giocatore del Newcastle. Scambio di documenti in corso

News precedenti 

Schira: Accordo siglato. Botman al Newcastle fino al 2027.


Calciomercato.it in arrivo la grande offerta del Newcastle che può chiudere la partita per Botman. L’olandese preferisce sempre il Milan che ora è defilato

Schira: Botman si è stancato dell'attendismo societario del Milan e ha detto sì al Newcastle Anche Sanchez ormai vicinissimo al PSG.
Sfumano due colpi progettati da mesi, con la firma di Maldini e Massara che ancora non c'è.

CM.Com: E' fatta per Botman al Newcastle. Maldini e Massara sono stati informati stamattina della decisione di Botman. Affare da 40 milioni per il Newcastle. I dirigenti hanno fatto tutto quello che era nelle loro possibilità, dopo Milan-Atalanta erano andati a Lille quando la richiesta era poco sopra i 30.


----------



## UDG (24 Giugno 2022)

-1 avanti il prossimo


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky. Botman è un nuovo giocatore del Newcastle. Scambio di documenti in corso
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Mah

Non so se erano balle dei soliti giornalai che devono riempire i siti web, o se alla fine sia Botman che Sanches sono mercenari come tutti gli altri, oppure terza ipotesi e non auspicabile, qualcosa al Milan è successo e ha fatto saltare tutto.


----------



## folletto (24 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah
> 
> Non so se erano balle dei soliti giornalai che devono riempire i siti web, o se alla fine sia Botman che Sanches sono mercenari come tutti gli altri, oppure terza ipotesi e non auspicabile, qualcosa al Milan è successo e ha fatto saltare tutto.


Io sono per la terza ipotesi. Hanno fatto saltare tutto, azione anti Maldini tutta la vita


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky. Botman è un nuovo giocatore del Newcastle. Scambio di documenti in corso
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Epilogo già scritto, ormai si era capito che sarebbe andata a finire così. Disastro totale finora... Il Milan è come la vecchia che esce dalla posta con la pensione: viene scippato da chiunque.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2022)

Mi aspetto vadano su Bremer (e so benissimo sia una speranza vana)


----------



## UDG (24 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto vadano su Bremer (e so benissimo sia una speranza vana)


Con quali soldi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto vadano su Bremer (e so benissimo sia una speranza vana)


Di profili bravi ce ne sono, a cominciare da Saliba e Senesi. È la voglia di investire che manca.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Giugno 2022)

Si dovrebbero vergognare tutti,Maldini deve rassegnare le dimissioni,peccato perché ci avevo davvero creduto.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky. Botman è un nuovo giocatore del Newcastle. Scambio di documenti in corso
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Forse facciamo bene a non essere così ottimisti con queste proprietà, no? 
Speriamo non rinuncino a rinforzare il reparto offensivo


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

A me di Botman frega una sega. Andassero a prendere Bremer


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Con quali soldi?


Pagano in sassi


----------



## Roger84 (25 Giugno 2022)

L'importante è nn perdere il Sanches della situazione e il trequartista/ala destra!


----------



## ilPresidente (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky. Botman è un nuovo giocatore del Newcastle. Scambio di documenti in corso
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



hahaha 
Somari pezzenti


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky. Botman è un nuovo giocatore del Newcastle. Scambio di documenti in corso
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


quando una squadra offre 40 e l'altra 30 è ovvio che l'avrebbe spuntata la prima. 

l'accordo sulla parola con il giocatore conta poco o nulla. 
o sei tonali che ti offri persino di tagliarti lo stipendio pur di rimanere, o giustamente a questi livelli fai il professionista e accetti l'offerta più alta. 

ciaone a botman e andiamo su qualcun altro.


----------



## AndrasWave (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky. Botman è un nuovo giocatore del Newcastle. Scambio di documenti in corso
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Non mi strappo le vesti, in difesa serve sicuramente un profilo affidabile ma spendere una cifra del genere per uno così quando abbiamo già in casa la miglior difesa del campionato sarebbe da polli. I reparti da rafforzare sono altri.

Poi qualcuno è davvero sicuro che fossimo così forti sul giocatore? No perché ho sentito Maldini solo sbottonarsi un pochino su Origi. Il resto supposizioni giornalistiche e stop.


----------



## sampapot (25 Giugno 2022)

ci credo...Origi è un parametro zero...l'unico costo è l'ingaggio...se non riusciamo neanche a pagargli un ingaggio medio, allora siamo proprio alla fame. Maldini e Massara hanno speso tempo ed energie per niente...fossi in loro sarei incazzato nero perché hanno fatto una figura di M....e ho lil presentimento che succederà anche con altri giocatori.....mi domando perché [email protected] la proprietà si sta comportando così....comprano un club tornato vincente e lo affossano subito non stanziando i soldi per il definitivo salto di qualità, necessario per essere competitivi in Champions (non ho scritto per vincerla)...quasi quasi "torno all'antico" e tifo Monza


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2022)

Scrivevo che tra Botman e Bremer mi andava bene chiunque.
Però qui mi sembra che non e una questione tra Botman e Bremer.
E una corsa tra Acerbi e Romagnoli


----------



## Pit96 (25 Giugno 2022)

Ma questo poi non era sicuramente del Milan? 
Il sorriso, prova inconfutabile, dell'intervista. 
Gli agenti a casa Milan mesi fa con l'accordo già trovato. 
Mesi e mesi di lavoro. 

Ora puf! Niente da fare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2022)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Non mi strappo le vesti, in difesa serve sicuramente un profilo affidabile ma spendere una cifra del genere per uno così quando abbiamo già in casa la miglior difesa del campionato sarebbe da polli. I reparti da rafforzare sono altri.
> 
> Poi qualcuno è davvero sicuro che fossimo così forti sul giocatore? No perché ho sentito Maldini solo sbottonarsi un pochino su Origi. Il resto supposizioni giornalistiche e stop.


si capiva chiaramente dall'intervista invettiva di maldini che botman era ormai un profilo che non interessava piu, tutto il resto è la classica narrazione fantasiosa dei giornali


----------



## Didaco (25 Giugno 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Con quali soldi?


Più che altro, con quali dirigenti?


----------

